
‘Ugh, I’m So Busy’: A Status Symbol for Our Time - chrisdroukas
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/03/busyness-status-symbol/518178/?single_page=true
======
api
I've been convinced for a long time that many people exaggerate how busy they
are and how many hours they work. Very few people work 90 hour weeks, and of
those who do it's often unproductive workaholic wheel-spinning. They're not
doing _good_ work for 90 hours every week.

Makes sense if busyness is a status symbol.

